
Covert cache-based channel between EC2 instances (demo) - lvh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPZmiRi_c-o
======
lvh
This is the coolest thing I've seen in a while. Paper:
[https://gruss.cc/files/hello.pdf](https://gruss.cc/files/hello.pdf)

